# UPDATE on the "Oak Forest"  Aerocyle



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Sep 25, 2011)

I spent countless hours detailing this gem to make it look as you see it. All original with the exception of tires, grips, Delta button strap, and  three nuts and bolts. Didn't have the pedals handy for the pics...The wheels were relaced with hoops from a minty 36 ladies schwinn (sorry old girl) all the plated parts were cleaned and polished the best I could and clear coated tastefully! The seat cover had a few missing peices, I replaced what I could and painted the white backing black to blend in. This was a fun bike to clean up, the paint has great shine and even though I wanted to upgrade more of the chrome I think it looks great. The Delta Pancake is on its way along with a repop rear lens AND the finishing touch front fender is being restored and will be distressed to match the great old survivor! While in my possesion I thought I would snap a few shots with its cousins! The owner said it was ok to post pics wish it was mine!


----------



## Dave K (Sep 25, 2011)

It looks fantastic!!!!!!    

Please share some of your secrets on how you are going to distress the front fender.  Silver has to be one of the hardest colors to match/patina.

Thanks for posting


----------



## Dave K (Sep 25, 2011)

P.S. the little 20"er is unreal.  Have never seen one complete


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Sep 25, 2011)

*Thanks*

The 20 incher is all original and one of my favorites. We are having the fender done for us and are confident that it will look great...anxious (but understanding) to find out!


----------



## jpromo (Sep 25, 2011)

Man; that Aerocycle...

That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 25, 2011)

Stunning!  It cleaned up incredibly.  Nice job.

I'm confused, has this bike changed hands a couple times since the original post?


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Sep 25, 2011)

*Once*

Just once...all local.


----------



## slick (Sep 25, 2011)

*UPDATE on the "Oak Forest" Aerocyle*

I want an Aerocycle!  And my son would look awesome on that Cadillac! Very nice collection indeed. WOW.


----------



## HarleyRyden (Sep 25, 2011)

*Wow*

Nice job it looks GREAT!!


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Sep 25, 2011)

The Aerocycle went to the one person that I knew would NOT restore it but would keep the factory paint intact. That was very important to me, I enjoyed it and now someone else is enjoying it and He had the right guy detail it out!!!  WOW!!!!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Sep 25, 2011)

*Was hoping you would see the pics...*

I will post more when the front fender gets installed....


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 25, 2011)

Ahhh!
 The lure of the almighty dollar.
 The Aerocycle was your dream bike and you searched for years to aquire one. Then a four year courtship to finally extract the bike from the original owner, and within a few months of ownership it has been sold.
 It definitely looks like it went to a good home, but Aerocycle36, I think you will regret that you didn't hang on to that bike for yourself.

 I know that money talks, but that old bike sang a much sweeter tune.


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Sep 25, 2011)

Bought it in may of 2010 and sold it in August of 2011. I regretted selling it the moment that the new owner drove away with it and I sold it for other reasons and not about the money. I do have almost enough parts to build another one...


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Sep 25, 2011)

*Sometimes ya gotta do whatcha gotta do...*



cyclingday said:


> Ahhh!
> The lure of the almighty dollar.
> The Aerocycle was your dream bike and you searched for years to aquire one. Then a four year courtship to finally extract the bike from the original owner, and within a few months of ownership it has been sold.
> It definitely looks like it went to a good home, but Aerocycle36, I think you will regret that you didn't hang on to that bike for yourself.
> ...




I have been there and done that....Family, buisness, other investments, toys take a back seat!


----------



## serg (Sep 26, 2011)

Jeff-

I like all your bicycles! It is difficult to allocate one of them. Done a great job. Your son may be proud of you!

serg


----------



## 55tbird (Sep 26, 2011)

*Nice Collection!!!*

Jeff, Great looking collection!! It keeps getting better and better! Congratulations!   Mike


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 26, 2011)

Aerocycle36, you don't need to "explain" to anyone why you sold it, it was your bike and your right to do whatever you saw fit (imo).  Nobody should feel the need to comment on someone else's financial situation (or perception thereof) but some people just want to take the self-righteous route and do so anyway.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 26, 2011)

*On "VintageSchwinn"'s note, selling bikes sucks but is part of the process in many cases.  The thrill of the hunt is always what does it for me, but after the euphoria wears off, it is just a freaking bike.  Nice to look at, nice to talk about, doesn't cost anything to feed, etc.  That said, sometimes it's time to move on, for WHATEVER reason.  Nobody needs to justify why they sell a bike.  Some in the hobby need not ask questions or make comments, just step up when something is made available and be glad it did.  There is no place in a hobby this small for those that say "Dude, I scored a 'fill in the blank' off that poor sucker that lost his job, needed to feed his kids, etc etc etc".  Many are very fortunate to be in the right place at the right time, and those are the stories we should share.  Any bike may have a price, but joy is priceless, however you find it!*


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Sep 26, 2011)

You are right, I don't have to explain, but I will. I sold it to buy a rather rare dodge muscle car and unfortunately that deal fell through. Besides I wanted a blue and white Aerocycle and wasn't about to screw this one up by repainting it the colors that I wanted so I let it go to someone who would preserve the bike as it came from the factory. Yes, selling it was my moment of insanity/stupidity for 2011, but oh well, I do believe that the bike now belongs to someone who is going to take better care of it than I ever was going to.


----------



## squeedals (Sep 27, 2011)

Definitely on my "want list"


----------



## squeedals (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice bike!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Oct 7, 2011)

*Thanks*

Was fun to clean it all up.


----------

